# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Kanada'da yaşayan Hatice 6 aydır kayıp

## bozok

*Hatice sır oldu* 

*31.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Kanada’da yaşayan Hatice 6 aydır kayıp*

Kanada’nın Toronto kentinde yaşayan ve 6 ay önce ABD’de kaçak çalışan erkek arkadaşıyla buluşmak için evden ayrılan Hatice üorbacıoğlu’ndan haber alınamıyor. Ailesi hayatından endişe ediyor.

Kanada’nın Toronto kentindeki bir lastik firmasında çalışan Hatice üorbacıoğlu, 13 Haziran 2009’da ABD’de kaçak olarak çalışan erkek arkadaşı Rıza Cosa ile buluşmak için otomobiliyle New York’a hareket etti. Kanada’dan ABD’ye gittiğini, oradan da İstanbul’a geçerek Cosa’nın ailesiyle tanışacağını söyleyen üorbacıoğlu’ndan o günden bu yana haber alınamadı. Kızlarının akıbetinden endişe eden üorbacıoğlu ailesi, Kanada’daki girişimlerinden sonuç alamayınca 2 ay sonra ABD’ye gidip izini sürdü. Kızının erkek arkadaşı Rıza Cosa ile de telefonda görüşen baba Yusuf üorbacıoğlu, birlikte olmadıklarını öğrenince polise kayıp başvurusunda bulundu. 

Kanada ve ABD’de günler süren aramalar sırasında üorbacıoğlu’nun fotoğraflarının yer aldığı afişler de ailesi tarafından cadde ve sokaklara asıldı. Nihayet, yaklaşık 2.5 ay sonra genç kadının otomobili New York’taki Kennedy Havaalanı yakınlarında terk edilmiş halde bulundu. Bu gelişme üzerine soruşturma derinleştirildi ancak bugüne kadar bir sonuç elde edilemedi. Kanada ve ABD’den ümidini kesen baba Yusuf üorbacıoğlu ise çareyi Türkiye’ye dönüp aramalara devam etmekte buldu.

6 aydır üç ülkede kızını aramadık yer bırakmadığını belirten baba Yusuf üorbacıoğlu şunları söyledi: 

_“Hatice, İnterpol tarafından da tüm dünyada aranıyor. Türkiye’de ise İçişleri, Dışişleri ve Adalet Bakanlığı ile MİT’e de kızımın bulunması için dilekçe gönderdim. Eylül ayında New York’da yapılan Türk festivaline katılan Başbakan Yardımcısı Ali Babacan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu ile de görüştüm. Yardımcı olacaklarını söylediler ancak kızımdan hiçbir haber çıkmadı. Kızımı üç ayrı ülkede arıyorum. Ne yapacağımı şaşırdım. Başvurmadığım yer kalmadı. Artık hayatından endişe etmeye başladım. Kızımın bulunmasını istiyorum. Ne olur sesime kulak versinler.”_ 


...

----------

